# New type rigid heddle loom



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw this new loom- love it for art yarns! (thinking of WIHH's yarn....)
http://www.woolwench.com/looming-projects-2/
this link is for an art yarn weaver who has done some beautiful projects... love the flexibility of the heddles. It is on the down the road wish list....
Majacraft dynamic heddle


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

lalalalallaalalaaaa I can't seee that! lalallalalalalalalaa What a COOL loom! I should not have looked at that link! I'm just getting my drum carder paid for.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

So I emailed Ashford, and asked if they could create a heddle for our already existing looms like that- he said a 2.5 dpi would be a great addition for art yarn- so maybe a less expensive way to get that look is coming. Esther Rogers (Jazzturtle on Ravelry) got one, so watching for her review.


----------

